# My all new Sentra SER Spec V



## Guest (Aug 30, 2003)

All right fellas, here is what happened today;

I was at school and my dad gave me a call and said that he needed me to stop by his workplace, since he needed my car (2001 Sentra GXE Automatic  ). I stoped by after school, and my mom was there too. I got confused!!!

My dad said that my mom will take me home (since I had to go to work as well). While driving there, we stoped at the nissan dealer. I was like WTF are we doing here?

The salesman says; "You are Tony, right?"

"Yeah, thats me, but who are YOU?" I ask.

He throws me a key. Then points at this Black Sentra SER SpecV and tells me "Smile, you just got an awesome car".

I literally almost shit my pants!!! I did not even know how to react, what to say.... I was confused, happy at the same time!

I am so freaking happy to have that car! The best thing is that my parents got it for me, so thats an even sweeter thing. 
The bad thing is that I don't have a camera to take pictures. I am so happy about the car, I want to go and sleep in it  !

Just wanted to share the joy Ladies and Gentlemen


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

Congrats dude! You will love it! Sounds like you had an awesome day.

Where you from?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

you got some nice parents


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

TonyB said:


> *
> 
> Just wanted to share the joy Ladies and Gentlemen *


Congrats man! I have a black Spec and it is the best car I've ever owned. I never get tired of roasting hondas and just driving it on backroads. I hope the car is as much fun for you as it has been for me! Later,
Fletch


----------



## Nismofreak_03 (Aug 18, 2003)

Congrats man! You'll love it


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Like winning the lotto.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Spoiled brat.....my dad won't loan me five bucks. Joking dude, congrats on an awesome car. Be ready for that torque steer though (both hands on the wheel) and don't get yourself killed, they are fast little fuggin cars.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

And oh yeah, break it in properly. Very important on the QR25.


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

Yeah, don't be a dick on the roads! Enjoy it when nobody is in front of you, and take the long way home sometimes!!


----------

